# Casey - Sept 28 2007 - June 13 2020



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you... 
For me, talking about her helps. We are preparing a place for her in my garden.... she will rest in the shade beneath a bed of red and white caladium. Her AKC registered name... Diver Dogs Twinkle Little Star.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's always so hard.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Would you like me to add Casey to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Casey, run free and enjoy being reunited with Opus and Tasha. I know they were there to greet her.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She was a a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Please do share stories about her. It does help and we'd love to hear more about your beautiful girl.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to say goodbye and let go. If talking helps, I know I'd love to hear more about your beautiful girl. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Would a simply lovely girl. It is always so hard. My condolences.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss! She looks like such a fine Golden. You gave her a long and wonderful life, I know she was well cared for and loved, she knew that too...
We lost two of our Golden's last year to cancer. It was difficult, but as time passes our feelings of loss and grief begin to be replaced by the many wonderful memories we have of those beautiful creatures that we learn to love as we do.

God Bless you and other family members that are sharing your grief...


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

You have my deepest empathy, Casey was a beautiful dog and beloved member of your family. May fond memories of the good times fill your hearts.

And still my heart is breaking for you. I don't know how golden owners do it, the intuition, the awful knowledge of when to let them go. It was the first time for me, and yet I am always in awe of those who make that decision. This Golden love hurts so much.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you all. It has been a week that Casey has been gone. Fortunately we still have Bob. 

Bob and Casey were from the same litter. We had sold Casey but she came back to us when she was two and a half years old. Casey's human family was going through several changes at that time.... parents getting divorced, kids heading off to college, mom started working 6 days a week, and mom moved from a 4000 sq ft house to a 1000 sq ft condo. She found it necessary to rehome 3 birds, 3 cats, and 3 dogs. So Casey lost quite a lot at that point in her life. When they called ask asked if we would take Casey back, we said yes in a heartbeat. 

So then we had 3 goldens... three times blessed as I used to say. Tasha (the dog mother), Bob and Casey.... all three are pictured in my avatar. Bob on the left, Casey center, and Tasha on the right. Now we have one, that would be Bob.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss. Would you like me to add Casey to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


Please do add Casey to the Rainbow Bridge List....


----------

